# where can I buy a baby green iguana



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

Baby green iguana wanted. I dont want an adult as want to rear from baby, been doing alot of reaserch for the last couple of months so I know what I am getting in to. Let me no if you know somewhere that sells them or a private breeder. Thanks any help would be great thanks I live in the south of uk Portsmouth.


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

personally i think this is something you should find out for your self


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

what so people cant ask wear to get thing theys days to make it alot easier


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

no im just saying that its better if you look around for your self that way you get to meet people who maybe able to help you with the care of you pet further in the future


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

yes i can understand what your saying but thire is alot more people on this site with reptiles and years of nolige than pet shops all i wanna no is wear to get 1 ie online or pet shops people no of everywear i search i ceep drawing blacks thats all so thourt i would ask on hear .


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

a green iguana will grow, and very quickly. I used to desperately want an iggy like you, but then I realised that it's probably best starting off in the shallow end rather than learning a triple backflip into the diving pool straight away 
So, are you 100% sure you can provide the very high nutritional, spacial and attention-wise care needed for an iggy? They will only grow, and become more aggressive. You will need a room sized enclosure to properly house your adult iggy once it grows up. Also, can you handle it? Last thing you want is to be injured by your iggy.
Just my two cents,
frog


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

louie1988 said:


> yes i can understand what your saying but thire is alot more people on this site with reptiles and years of nolige than pet shops all i wanna no is wear to get 1 ie online or pet shops people no of everywear i search i ceep drawing blacks thats all so thourt i would ask on hear .


From the way you type I would imagine you are very young. Green Iguana's require more care than pretty much any reptile. They need a very, very large enclosure and their upkeep is very expensive.

Plus they can really hurt you so they are only for the very experienced keeper. The fact that you are in the newbie section suggest you are inexperienced and I would stop looking into getting a green iguana.


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

yer verry young 26 just turning 27 me and my partner both work so money is nouthing to worry about i can offer it its own room aswell when its massive and first time iv ever posted anything on sites like this so i havent got a bean im not inexperienced with lizerds at all just with iguanas but most people that get them are also inexperienceed at first i no that its going to get massive i no thay are not to be taken on lightly but me and my partner will be 110% commited to that animal and all of its needs simple as that you no what i mean im not going to get a animal that i cant look after i would never get rid of any of my animals hawever challenging as iv got 2 bearded dragons 2 cats 5 foot marine tank 6 foot malawi tank 1 corn snake a water dragon and 1 american bulldog never gotten rid of 1 animal i have owned and im proud of that its so easy for people to bang stuff on gumtree or internet becose thaye cant take cear of it or for some other reason hence my . parents told me when i was little . pets are for life and big commitments and i still go by that to this day . sorry about spelling


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ah. Would have been cool to say that before I was under the impression you'd just turned 11 or something :lol2:
You must understand moving from two beardies and a corn to what will on day be a massive, angry iggy is quite a large step  How about a chinese water dragon? They look like an iggy, are friendlier, cuter, grow to a manageable size, less cost short and long term, etc etc.
The thing with iggies and why so many people buy them as an inexperienced keeper is because they look adorable when they're young (same happens with burmese pythons concerning snakes). Once they grow up (and they will grow FAST), most people are faced with a massive problem, and may have to rehome (or some particularly stupid keepers released their oversized burmese into Florida, look where that got them) the animal even if they don't want to. Believe me, something slightly smaller and more manageable will provide you with much more company and satisfaction is the long run  
All the rehoming facilities are full up of large iggies for that exact same reason above btw.
Hope you reconsider and go for something smaller 
Frog

EDIT: reread your post you already have a water dragon  point still stands though, I'd go for something smaller first


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

yer iv got a water dragon mate lol but allways wated a iggy and partner wants 1 2 so have you ever told your partner its a loosing battle lol but do understand what your saying but if i can meetits needs then i will get 1


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As an adult that has clearly done their research then I would strongly advise you to get the animal you want.

Although I can certainly commend people for making sure you are sure about what you are getting into, I've never really understood the whole 'don't get a burm, get a royal instead'...'don't get an iggy, get a water dragon instead' etc etc. It's like wanting a dane or a wolfhound and being persuaded to get a miniature poodle 'cos they're 'easier' or 'cheaper' '. If it's not what you actually _want_ I think you are far _more likely_ to end up getting bored or wanting to rehome or whatever.



OP - Luckily, baby iguana are hard to come by. I say luckily as they are not for everybody and ten/fifteen years ago every reptile shop in the country had plenty and they were flogged very cheaply. Many rescues and responsible keepers around the country are still dealing with the legacy of that (well, with the lucky ones that actually survived!)

Your best bet is to speak to your local exotics shops and put the word around that you are after a young iggy. They do still come up from time to time and one of them may be able to source one.


As for reptile shops in your area...


Let me google that for you


:2thumb:


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

yer thanks mate dont no y people try 2 put u off just make me want it even more lol and its not that u only live once so if you want sumthing go out and get it . and thanks for looking 4 me as im drawing blanks no 1 has thm in stock


----------



## Irri (May 7, 2014)

Sorry I don't know anything about iguanas but I find that the reptile pages on Facebook can be a really good place to find a breeder or to be pointed in the direction of one. Reptiles for sale, reptiles for sale in your area or groups for green iguanas etc. 

Obviously theres all the usual classifieds sites like Preloved and Gumtree to search on but I imagine you'd want to do some research on the breeder if you found one there.

Good Luck and please show us some pics when you've got him/her home!: victory:


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice to see you have done your research. So you obviously are aware that there are loads of abandoned iggies in rescue centres that need permanent homes, such as the home you can provide. Baby iggies are cute but it's the full grown ones that are missing out.


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

Herpster said:


> Nice to see you have done your research. So you obviously are aware that there are loads of abandoned iggies in rescue centres that need permanent homes, such as the home you can provide. Baby iggies are cute but it's the full grown ones that are missing out.


and this is why people want to put others off as this happens all too often. (and i know it'll probably offend but if you at least use the spell check on your computer people might take you more seriously hence confusion with earlier posts)


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

redbull23 said:


> and this is why people want to put others off as this happens all too often. (and i know it'll probably offend but if you at least use the spell check on your computer people might take you more seriously hence confusion with earlier posts)


who cears about spelling at the end of the day thats like saying ow becose your in a wheelchair and u cant stand up i cant take you seriesly and as for this is y people try to put people off is becose i cant spell or / spell check on my computer seriesly dident come on hear for a spelling lesssion :2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sorry but I will always find it hard to take someone seriously if everything they type is one long sentence and pretty much every word is spelt wrong. Plus you are asking for information a quick Google search could easily provide and you are in the newbie section. All that combined doesn't really fill people with confidence that you are ready to look after the hardest lizard out there.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Spelling is, at the end of the day, quite irrelevant. But it makes a good impression, and makes you look responsible and mature. Responsibility and maturity is very important if you want to take on something like a green iguana. If you've done your research and are willing to see it to the end, and have the funds needed for such an undertaking, then go ahead, enjoy your iggy! All the best to you. 

And the whole "Buy a royal, not a burm, buy a cwd, not a iggy is because many, no, most keepers new to the hobby want the biggest and most impressive animal and can't handle it when it gets bigger. (Including me! And boy am I glad I went for hoggies and cresties and not burms and iggies! Every day I look at my guys and am glad of it lol.) Look at the Florida Everglades, and how releasing captive burms into the wild helped them and gave our beloved hobby a bad name. 
Now, I know you aren't a new keeper, but bad spelling, no punctuation, grammatical mistakes all tarnish and cover what may otherwise be a perfectly serious and intelligent person underneath.
Just saying.
Frog


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The problem with bad spelling and grammar is that people are less likely to read and answer your questions. But you are more likely to get sensible answers if you take the time to use spell check rather than write in text speak.

It has nothing to do with your ability to keep the animals. 

Going on to the original question Green Iguanas are not for the faint hearted, you need lots of research, lots of space and money.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems one is arriving next week:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1034724-wear-u-buy-baby-green.html


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well then I hope he sticks with it to the end. And enjoys it's company.


----------



## Ccardoso93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello...I'm in Portsmouth too and emsworth reptiles in Havant (think Havant) are really good for reptiles and do sometimes get baby iggies...you can phone up and say you are after one and they will see if their breeders have any...I can't recommend them enough..

As for spelling I agree with what everyone is saying. I know spelling doesn't matter and not being able to spell doesn't in any way mean you can't look after an animal (my partner can't spell for his life but he does a damn good job with our lot) however when it comes to communicating with people spelling does matter as you may come across as someone you may not want to...and now days every device does e checking for you so not a big deal...

Anyway I work down at the aquarium and look after our iggies one of them is hand tame ( green) while the other is evil (spiny tail) so how good your iffy is depends on the animal. Good luck with yours I love iggies but don't have space for one. Keep us posted if you manage to get a hold of one!



Edit: just read the link...good luck because we often get calls to rehome large reptiles and zoos and aquariums just can't take it anymore...


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

Frogsrule10 said:


> Well then I hope he sticks with it to the end. And enjoys it's company.


and thats what i wil do :bash:


----------



## louie1988 (May 20, 2014)

yes i am getting 1 on the 30th. so your point is what. come on all try 2 bully me even more its like being back at schoole so sad


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

louie1988 said:


> yes i am getting 1 on the 30th. so your point is what. come on all try 2 bully me even more its like being back at schoole so sad


It's not about bullying you, well at least not from my perspective> It's about the welfare of the animals and the already far to high statistics regarding adult iggies  But I guess if you don't want accept that then it's easier to say we are bullying you.


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey bud I meant it totally seriously lol. Enjoy your iggy. No one bullying you lol. Just making sure reptiles we care about are getting the proper care and attention they deserve. Chill out :lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

louie1988 said:


> yes i am getting 1 on the 30th. so your point is what. come on all try 2 bully me even more its like being back at schoole so sad


No point at all, merely to clarify the situation as you have two threads running in different sections, but on the same topic.

BTW, I didn't think you had attended school, so I don't think your comment is justified.


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

can you at least post a few pics of the viv so we know it will have a good home and its all set up properly


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Two threads on the same subject is not permitted on the forum so I'm closing this one.


----------

